

Spotify announces iPod support and new download service - tonyskn
http://www.spotify.com/uk/blog/archives/2011/05/04/spotify-says-hello-to-the-ipod/

======
lordlarm
This is great, and I love to see Spotify develop - as I use the application
everyday.

However, I would think it was a more requested feature which they have not
done anything about: the iPad app.

~~~
sim0n
Same, I was somewhat hoping the title was a typo and meant to say "iPad".

